# 9" double arm roller frame in the US



## bentspoke01 (Nov 5, 2017)

Does anyone know where a double arm 9-15" roller frame can be had in the US? I see that they're common in the UK from companies like Hamliton but I haven't been able to find a place to buy them in the US and would love to use them.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

bentspoke01 said:


> Does anyone know where a double arm 9-15" roller frame can be had in the US? I see that they're common in the UK from companies like Hamliton but I haven't been able to find a place to buy them in the US and would love to use them.


Wooster makes this one. I love it.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I carry the wooster hulk because don't have to loose wingnuts:
http://www.woosterbrush.com/other-tools/roller-frames/sherlock-wide-boy-hulk/

I also carry the wooster single arm 14" (14" is beesknees)

IMO bestt liebco has the best looking one that has a handle attached so you can free hand or use a pole.
https://www.besttliebco.com/product/bestt-liebco-12-to-18-adjustable-frame/


----------



## bentspoke01 (Nov 5, 2017)

But neither of these work with a 9" cover, I was really wanting to use it with this.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

bentspoke01 said:


> But neither of these work with a 9" cover, I was really wanting to use it with this.


I am almost positive you can use it with a 9 inch.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

bentspoke01 said:


> But neither of these work with a 9" cover, I was really wanting to use it with this.


Why?


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Why, too.*



bentspoke01 said:


> But neither of these work with a 9" cover, I was really wanting to use it with this.


I know Woodco just asked, but I also would like to know why you want to use an adjustable frame for a 9" roller sleeve. 

futtyos


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

The 9" roller wont work right out of the plastic sleeve BUT if you save 18" roller plastic ends they plug right into a 9".

https://www.zoro.com/premier-roller...yGWxeFufeqtSLTrSnkEHdR5Y8MfOlWlxoC3DgQAvD_BwE

Edit* Some 18" frames only go down to 12"


----------



## bentspoke01 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm curious if it'll give you a better feel and less flex than a one armed frame so I'd like to try one. They must work well, it looks like they're very popular outside the US.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

You can take a wooster double arm frame, place the 9" on it with the 18" ends, make marks on the metal frame ends and then cut the extra off the sections of the arms that Stick out past the roller.if that makes sense?

A hacksaw or portaband work best. 

Once you do this the arms won't be long enough for an 18" cover any longer. If you are careful you can even pull out the plastic plugs in the end and try to reuse them on the shortened Arms or just throw some caulk into the ends to seal them up. Probably not necessary but why not. The only downside is you can't roll as close to walls and obstacles as with a single arm frame. 

I did that awhile ago when using the wooster buckets made for the 9"s. Anymore I've been back to a pan with liners and single arm frames (9"s And 14"'s). It's faster to swap liners out and let them dry. I find with the newer paints like BM the paint on the grids or bucket sides dries up enough regardless of how you are covering up overnight and it comes off and I end up picking boogers out of the second coat. I find its just better to use a pan, refill more often and dump the paint back into the gallon/5 at the end of the day. Using liners lets me swap between colors or between paint and primer easy. Let em dry out and you can get plenty of use out of a 5 pack of liners. I honestly do the same with either the pelican cut cup thing or 2g cut buckets.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Purdy Stupid.*

I can't imagine using a double-armed 9" roller frame. It's like the worst of both worlds...inability to roll tight and too small for speed. I mean really, the only reason I tolerate the double-armed in the first place is for production work with a 14" or 18" cover. I'd also lose the ability to roll out of bucket.

I think the reason you won't find them readily available is because it's a stupid friggin concept.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Never bothered me before. The nice thing about a double arm is that you can put a little pressure on them and and they keep an even rolling surface. Not sure why they'd make one for a 9". For rolling tight, just a 4" mini-roller to help the cut-ins without leaving brush marks on the surface. Was a efficient technique for me.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I only did it because I used to use the wooster buckets. The single arm roller won't fit in and allow you to close the lid to keep between coats or overnight. 

Using the double arm allows you to keep the roller buried in paint and put the lid on the wooster bucket. Pair it with a valley pro vip clip. 

I've moved on since and no longer use the setup. I'm actually not a bucket guy much anymore except for priming a large job or a single color through an entire home.


----------

